# Masred's Voodoo Dolls



## masred (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello there evil ones, ima get this **** started, not all links are made by me but their some cool recipes of things to make. Lets start out with dropping out some recipes.

http://www.planetvoodoo.com/how-to-make-a-hoodoo-doll-baby.htm
Hoodoo doll recipe, I have never made one but plan to, this tut was not made by me.

http://www.planetvoodoo.com/how_to_make_a_businessman_voodoo.htm
So you having problems at your work??? Why not make something that will help you out, businessman voodoo dolls, yet again not made by me, and I have not made one.

http://www.planetvoodoo.com/how-to-make-a-voodoo-doll.htm
How to make a voodoo doll, this is a tut not made by me but still is pretty killer. I have not made one of these kinds of dolls, but yet again plan to.

http://magic-spells-and potions.com/make_your_own_poppet_or_voodoo_doll.htm
Awww heres one of my favorites, the tut was not made by me, but its fast and easy to do, mine are not excat but heres some pics.









I make mine a lil different, mine have eyes as I dont like to have them without eyes as I wont know where they are, but feel free to add em.

Now time for a tut from me, get it ready.

VOODOO DOLL PLUSHIES:
























Ok so heres what you need.
1.Thread: I use embroadriy like thread and sometimes thin it out to do this.
2.Matiral: I use felt as I love the quality and thickness of it, feel free to do as you will with your matiral, it doesnt matter what kind.
3.Stuffing: I use pollyfill like used in pillows, also when I have had ran out a few times as I would pinch some off from my grandfathers who uses pollyfill inside shells, I got a small bag of it and stuffed them. But when I would run out I would use cotton balls so either or will work, stuff it with what you will though if you dont have either. Pollyfill is about 5 bucks for a bag that will fill up a pillow, and cottonballs should be cheap about 1 to 2 dollers I would say depending on how many.
4.Sewing machine: This is of course optional, the black and green one at the top was small and I hand sewn it for a friend, it took a LONG time. I would reccomend the sewing machine so you can do it faster.
5.Scissors: To cut out the body.

Ok so since you got what you need lets start on your doll.

1. So heres what we are going to do, take a sharpie or a marker and make you the size of the doll you want, as youve seen my larger one its about a foot tall, so when you do this you need to make a body pateran and cut it out, what I do is fold the matiral and make on the top layer the marks and cut out the two pieces.

2.After the body is done thread your needle and add eyes, a mouth, stitches, or letters. What ever you might like feel free to add it, its yours. make sure to press the needle from the back up and sew like that so that the marks will form your stitches right. You want the additives visable so the back shouldnt have the designs.

3.After you sew on the designs, its time to sew him up, take a sewing machine and sew the head and upper parts of the arm first.

4.After sewing them stop the process, and start to stuff the head with your stuffing and stuff the arms, get all that stuffed and then sew down to the bottom parts of the arms, and a bit to about the center of the body.

5.When that is done stuff it more and stuff from the center down and get he legs make sure to have a good amout of of stuffing at the legs, then you can sew it up with the sewing machine or by hand.

There you can finish up and vola your voodoo plushie baby is done.


----------



## masred (Sep 19, 2010)

How to use dolls, spells, and other links.
*Note plushies are NOT attended to do this as far as im concerened if you make these for profit or to sale to people do NOT bless or curse them unless asked. This is for personal use*

http://www.planetvoodoo.com/how-to-baptize.htm
http://www.spellsnow.com/
http://www.spells4free.com/
http://www.squidoo.com/howtouseavoodoodoll

Google some more, much love and wishing peace.
-Masred


----------

